# Shines hurting from jogging



## Beefcake (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently started jogging again at the gym and my shines are killing me.  I'm used to doing the EFX machine but decided to get into better shape cardio wise.  Is this normal soreness?


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 19, 2012)

absolutely bro.  if I dont run for a few weeks and start again it kills my shins for about the first 5 or 6 times but then it will be all good.  Pain is temporary!


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah bro. Shinsplints. I get it alot if I start slacking on my cardio. Jog regularly and it will get some better. It's just part of it, nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 19, 2012)

shinsplints suck get good running shoes and try to only run on a track.I like sand sprints much more effective bare foot style


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 19, 2012)

Great thanks guys.  Nice to know it's just from not being used to running.  Trying to run a 1.5 mile run in under 14 minutes to get back in shape.  Ugh!!


----------

